# AMH Big drop in 3 years :(



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hello 
Its been a long time since I posted on here and before I start I wasn’t to say that I am mot looking for reassurance but peoples thoughts.
Basically I am an egg sharer and had successful ES IVF back in Sept 2014 which resulted in the birth of my little boy in July 2015.  Prior to my TX I had my AMH done and I cant remember what the exact figure was but was in the 20’s and was classed as “normal to high” ovarian reserve for my age (32 at the time).  I produced 16 eggs on the cycle- 8 each but neither of us had any frosties.

FFWD to now and I am due to be sharing again this year, again at the Lister.  I just got an email from them saying my bloods were fine so being curious I asked what my AMH is- its now 11.10 :O Now I know that is still deemed as acceptable and OK to share but I also now that is classed as “low” ovarian reserve for my age (now 34).  

What do you think could have caused such a rapid decline?  IMO it seems a huge drop to go from “normal-high” down to “low”  I’m not going to lie- I’m feeling pretty poop about it but as I said I am not looking for reassurance but for peoples opinions?
As additionally and maybe irrelevant information I EBF my son for 15 months (until Oct 16) and didn’t have AF in that time.  My periods have returned at their normal frequency. But ovulations is SO much more painful with more distinguishable EWM.  I have had a transvag scan by NHS gynae which showed no obvious issues.

Thanks for reading  xx


----------



## pollita (Feb 23, 2011)

I've seen quite a few people who have had big drops like that with not much of an explanation, although I wonder a lot whether it's because you've done IVF and it's kind of accelerated the decline more than it would have dropped had you been trying naturally. But who knows?

I had my AMH tested in 2014 and it was 34.1. I've asked to have it tested since but the clinic said no need, my cycles have produced lots of follicles so there's no need to retest but I do wonder what it is now (I'm going for blood tests in a few weeks so I may just pay for it to be done anyway)

also, I'm not 100% sure but I think AMH can fluctuate a bit. I've heard of people with it going the other way, and increasing over time. AFAIK the NHS usually doesn't even test AMH because it's reliability.


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi Pollita, thanks for replying 

That's interesting- I thought that AMH was like a "definite" non-variable test  

No I don't think NHS do it, IIR my GP was happy to do my FSH but not AMH... but I could be wrong.  Annoyingly I have every scrap of paper from last TX but the damn bloods lol!

I think I am going to email the consultant and see what she thinks?  As I say its more a worry into why the drop.  Saying that I am wondering how many eggys i'll get as sharing too.


----------



## Sbarky15 (Oct 7, 2014)

Sorry I cannot answer your question but I just wanted to say that I am slo (hopefully!) starting to egg share with the lister this month! First appointment is 1 week tomorrow 

I am not sure what my AMH is. My NHS consultant said my AMH was "ok" (didn't tell me the result) but my FSH was slightly high at 11.5. This was a few years ago so I am hoping everything is ok as I am only 28


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Girls- I'm really hoping someone can help me as right now I feel like cr*p. 

So further to my original post above regarding my decline in AMH I decided to contact my consultant for some reassurance and to gain their professional opinion as there are a few other things to consider with my situation.

Basically I was hoping to start sharing again this month, however, I am awaiting referral to a gastroenterologist due to abdominal discomfort and reflux which has been ongoing for 6 months now. I have notified the clinic of this and both they and my recipient are fine with the situation. Also, due to birth complications I had a laparoscopy in September last year to remove uterine/abdominal adhesions were removed and my right ovary was relocated to its correct position. I have also been suffering extremely painful ovulation (to the point that most months are more painful than regular period pains!). I can also feel a pulling sensation around ovulation, particularly on my right side.

So as I say I emailed my consultant covering the above as well as voicing my concerns regarding the significant drop in my AMH level to 11.10 which I'm aware for my age (34) is considered to be fairly low. I cannot remember the exact figure from 2014 but am pretty sure it was a hell of a lot higher than that. I also said that I was disheartened to hear that my levels have dropped significantly and was hoping they might have some insight as to what could cause the decline? What would it mean for the quality of my eggs as although we retrieved 16 egg before neither myself nor recipient had any embryos for freezing! We literally had the one embie for transfer out of 8 eggs each 

I expressed that all of these factors has led to my concerns about my response to treatment this time round given the changes since my last IVF in September 2014 I wanted to seek their thoughts.

Well... I sent the email on Friday and had still not had a response by this afternoon so sent a follow up just checking they'd received my email....this is the response I got....

_"You responded well in the last cycle and declining AMH only means reduced egg reserve and not necessarily the quality. 
I cannot give you why your egg reserve has declined as each persons rate of depletion is different. Please keep us updated about the gastroenterologist's opinion. 
Hope this helps."_

What do you guys think as to me I feel far from reassured and quite frankly like I am just here for my eggys  I don't even know how to respond to it.

Sorry for yet another long winded post but i'm so upset!


----------



## 2ForJoy (Mar 22, 2012)

Anyone


----------

